# Lotus Elise SC - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

this car is very special in Taiwan, we are happy can touch this car ^^










because there are lots of curved surface on this car, so we use FESTOOL RO125 to polish

























After all suface cleanning and polish, we coat the surface by CQuartz









Finished:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Another great job - Not sure on that colour though


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work... nice colour, but not sure it suits a Lotus....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great,nice colour..


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Very nice car.
I actually like the colour.


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice work, prefer British Racing Green though


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like it,looks good in the last photo.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Another great job - Not sure on that colour though


Yeah nice job .. I like your shop as well... but dont like the color....


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb work!


----------

